# Fake Silver Eagles On Ebay



## UncleJoe

http://www.silver-coin-investor.com/Tungsten-Silver-Or-More-Salt-in-the-Open-Wound.html

Here we go. With worldwide physical demand for the poor man's metal surging and the US Mint about the run out of silver eagles any minute now- again, we received the following from reader Simon.

Nothing like a counterfeit coin scare to further quell excitement in those who have not otherwise noticed the not-for-profit, right on schedule, drubbing handed to paper silver this year.

New silver investors may now add yet one more reason to avoid the heavy, bulky, unfashionable, and high-premium reality - and instead be led directly to the SLV slaughter house of (rehypothecation).

*Here's the email:*

Hello Dr. Jeff,

I read you newsletter often and look forward to it on silverseek.com as well...

Wanted to let you and readers know, today 4/3/2013, I just received 15 ASE counterfeit fakes, year 2000 from eBay. I thought it was as good deal, also got refund .

I work in radiology and had x-rays taken of real and fake, the fake coin can be x-rayed through; writing clearly visualized and authentic ASE can not (a solid white blank)...some kind of alloy I suspect?... Other similar details to the article in Coin World on the fake 2011 ASE's coins that turned up in Canada in FEB 2013)...Beware...They are out there!!!!

ALSO FYI as of last night eBay has still not taken her site down!!! She has sold at least 80 of these fakes and think she is selling fake Pan AM 1oz and 5oz bars... thanks for your interest...Simon


----------



## Grimm

Great! One more way "they" are trying to screw "us"


----------



## FrankW

Only buy from reputable dealers


----------



## UncleJoe

And local is better if you have a dealer near you.


----------



## Tweto

UncleJoe said:


> And local is better if you have a dealer near you.


My local dealer told me that he could lose his license if he was ever found to sell counterfeit coins. He also said that the Secret Service would want to talk to him. Does anybody out there know if this is true?


----------



## cnsper

I am sure that it is since the secret service is responsible for tracking down counterfeiters.


----------



## BillS

If you buy silver or gold coins you should have a scale and a micrometer. Silver has a specific density. The coins should be a certain size and weight. That's something you can measure to see if your coins are legit.

I buy junk silver dimes. Never have to worry about those.


----------



## ThatPrepperGuy

I only buy coins from local bullion shops in CASH! 
It can't be tracked and you can't get scammed.


----------

